# Bluetooth



## Philipp9494 (13. August 2006)

Hi VB-Masters

Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen.
Ich programmiere jetzt scho etwas länger und möchte ein 
"Bluetooth-Übertragungsprogramm" programmieren.

Frage: Ist es überhaupt möglich in VB mit Bluetooth zu arbeiten?

Wenn ja, wie

Danke schon mal im vorhinein....

Philipp9494


----------



## schachmat (14. August 2006)

Ich denke schon, dass es möglich ist. da gibt es bestimmt irgendwo eine kleine DLL/API-Funktion,  die das macht... Und ew wäre sogar möglich, dass ich näherer Zukunft dasselbe Problem haben werde...


----------



## superhans21 (22. Juni 2008)

Und wie geht das?


----------



## Philipp9494 (24. Juni 2008)

keine Ahnung...


----------



## DrSoong (24. Juni 2008)

Bluetooth ist im Prinzip ja nichts anderes, als ein Sender an der seriellen Schnittstelle (Neudeutsch USB). Im Prinzip müsstest du die USB-Schnittstellen auf einen Sender abklopfen und den eingehenden Verkehr mitschreiben. Zum Überwachen der Schnittstelle hab ich hier war gefunden.

Interessant ist natürlich auch, wie der Bluetooth-Sender die Daten haben will, ich hab so mal auf die Schnelle den Wikipedia-Artikel ausgegraben. Da finden sich einige Links, kannst ja mal schauen, ob es was bringt.


Der Doc!


----------

